# Baby pond snails in fry tank



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I bought some java moss online, and there was an egg sac on it. The lady said they would just be ramshorn snails, so I left it, but now I'm seeing what looks like baby pond snails in the fry tank. 

Are they okay with the fry?


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

How many are there? 

If there is only 6 or 7 that's okay, I wouldn't suggest any more then that. I've had several Pond Snails in my tank before, they've never done much harm. 

Reproducing the snails shouldn't be worried about, as they are most likely to only do it in salt water.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I counted 8 today, and boy do they move FAST. And those were just the ones I could see. They are tiny, but seem to be growing pretty fast, since they look to be eating the crap off the bottom of the tank. Three weeks ago they were just an egg sac, and now they are the size of the end of a lollipop stick.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it. I had lots or ramshorns in my tanks and they are fine, but I move them to a bigger tank once they are bigger and more numerous. 

Pond snails reproduce in freshwater like crazy...


----------



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

I was always wondering this myself.. I know they don't cause much harm themselves, but wouldn't they foul up the water?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, seeing as you should be doing 50%+ water changes every day it isn't going to do all that much harm... If anything it helps clean the bacteria harboring food off the bottom. 

I took them out cuz they were pooping too much, but having a few doesn't hurt.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Okay then, thanks. Once they get bigger ill just remove them and put them in my pond I guess, because I plan on putting a mystery snail in there with the fry.

I just wasn't sure if they would mess with the fry at all. Or destroy my plants...they seem to be staying on the bottom of the tank though.


----------

